# "Killers" from Three Sandburg Songs



## xtet (Oct 15, 2017)

"Killers" from Three Sandburg Songs by Doug Lofstrom






Ryan De Ryke - baritone, Daniel Schlosberg - piano
Music: Doug Lofstrom, Lyric: Carl Sandburg


----------

